# [OUT NOW] - EPIC BABIES - Unique Hybrid Scoring Instruments



## PulseSetter (Oct 30, 2018)

*OUR NEW KONTAKT LIBRARY EPIC BABIES IS AVAILABLE NOW!*

Baby toys have been transformed into a rare and useful hybrid sample library for Kontakt. There are huge epic hybrid drum loops and braams, eerie hits, odd tonal keyboard and other indescribably sample instruments made with baby xylophones, baby bottles, babies crying souls and other baby paraphernalia.

Our goal is to expand the sound design possibilities to the limit. Using everyday babies toys but processing them with hardware and the most odd and unheard software manglers, Epic Babies will find a place on every composer's template for one reason or another. Even if its just to show off how the spooky babies eyes open when pressing a note!

Price: $69.99

Features:
-200 Unique Instruments
-6.5 Gbs of Material (uncompressed)
-10k+ Samples from toys+Sound Design
-Processed with Hardware and crazy plugins.
-Bonus Epic Trailer Music Sounds


















If you are still not impressed... well...we have a surprise for you. This is our first "commercial" sample library (we've been making our own in LA for over a decade) and there is this whole backstory mentioned in the product page about why babies...

So...not only is this our "coming out party" but we are also very thankful for everyone here at VI who purchased our soundsets and have been encouraging us, so you will be the first ones to get this crazy discount:
For a limited time use coupon code *PSVI100* for a 100% discount on Epic Babies!!!!!
So hurry up, it's the first and last time we do this price (aka free) on Epic Babies.

https://pulsesetter-sounds.com/product/epic-babies/?

Let the wet diaper jokes begin!

EDIT: Coupon ended already, but that baby is still kicking and screaming!


----------



## SirkusPi (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm not sure what possessed you to be so generous, but the demo tracks sound intriguing indeed and I'm not one to turn down a gift set of creepy samples / instruments. I just created an account and "bought" this (with the coupon), and look forward to playing with it tonight!


----------



## fiatlux (Oct 30, 2018)

coupon limit already reached...that went quick!


----------



## k4music (Oct 30, 2018)

Coupon was added successfully and was about to place the order it has been removed. Missed it. Demos sound really cool.


----------



## PulseSetter (Oct 30, 2018)

fiatlux said:


> coupon limit already reached...that went quick!



Hi fiatlux, please try again.


----------



## PulseSetter (Oct 30, 2018)

k4music said:


> Coupon was added successfully and was about to place the order it has been removed. Missed it. Demos sound really cool.



Hi k4music, please again and let us know if its still have issues. thx


----------



## k4music (Oct 30, 2018)

PulseSetter said:


> Hi k4music, please again and let us know if its still have issues. thx


It worked. Thank you.


----------



## R. Soul (Oct 30, 2018)

Very generous. Thanks PulseSetter.


----------



## jneebz (Oct 30, 2018)

Wow, thank you!!


----------



## mouse (Oct 30, 2018)

Woah awesome!


----------



## Joe Maron (Oct 30, 2018)

Very generous indeed! Thank you!


----------



## Francis Bourre (Oct 30, 2018)

That's nice, thank you so much.


----------



## Eric Hunter (Oct 30, 2018)

Sweet, thanks a lot!


----------



## emasters (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Jaybee (Oct 30, 2018)

Sounds really interesting, many thanks!


----------



## Will Blackburn (Oct 30, 2018)

Sounds great. Thank you


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 30, 2018)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks so much for the coming-out deal! Sounds terrific. A great way to introduce yourselves to our community!


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Oct 30, 2018)

Goo goo, gaa gaa, waaaaahhhhh! (Google translation = Thank you!)


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Oct 30, 2018)

The fastes „buy“ I made in the last 10 years. Thank you!


----------



## devonmyles (Oct 30, 2018)

Wow, a very generous Halloween treat...Thank you.


----------



## NekujaK (Oct 30, 2018)

Truly inspired concept, and a very gracious offer. And you've got me interested in your Omnisphere patches now, too. Thanks!


----------



## devonmyles (Oct 30, 2018)

NekujaK said:


> And you've got me interested in your Omnisphere patches now, too. Thanks!



Me too with the Omnisphere patches.


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Oct 30, 2018)

Awesome! Thank you PulseSetter!!


----------



## leon chevalier (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks !!!!!!!!!


----------



## R. Soul (Oct 30, 2018)

Am I the only here who's having trouble downloading?
Tried 3 times now over a number of hours.


----------



## nordicguy (Oct 30, 2018)

This deserves many thanks!


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 30, 2018)

Great to pick up Epic Babies ! 
Subversive _ Repro Soundset is worth a listen


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 30, 2018)

Thank you @PulseSetter 



R. Soul said:


> Am I the only here who's having trouble downloading?
> Tried 3 times now over a number of hours.


I had no trouble. Downloaded approx 3 hours after your post. Hope you're all sorted now.


----------



## kriskrause (Oct 30, 2018)

Thank you @PulseSetter! Very inspired concept.


----------



## MPortmann (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks and love the massive fuel sounds too


----------



## Satorious (Oct 31, 2018)

Awesome, thanks! Look forward to playtime and seeing what you produce next...


----------



## Nico (Oct 31, 2018)

Thank you very much! Beautiful graphics too


----------



## dreamawake (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks guys for this great library. Was already a fan since buying your Zebra and Omnisphere patch libraries....this one is just so much fun! 

Can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 31, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## wst3 (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks for the generous coupon - the library sounds wonderful, well the demos sound wonderful, the library sounds like it is downloading<G>


----------



## musicboyy (Oct 31, 2018)

Thank you! Can't wait to play around with the library!


----------



## alanb (Nov 1, 2018)

Thank you _very_ very!!


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 1, 2018)

Absolutely amazing. Thanks so much for your generosity. The demos sound amazing. Gonna enjoy writing some music with this!


----------



## Quodlibet (Nov 1, 2018)

Great! Gracias PulseSetter.


----------



## Nyran (Nov 1, 2018)

Great! Thank you very much for this!


----------



## MichaelB (Nov 1, 2018)

Very nice of you. Thank you so much !


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 1, 2018)

This sounds amazing. Can't stop playing with it. And the Baby dummy and baby opening it's eyes keeps making me laugh!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 1, 2018)

Super fun and very well done. Congats and what an entrance


----------



## markd (Nov 1, 2018)

Thank you very much! This is a great library that'll definitely get used in my next horror score  There's a lot of great creepy stuff in there!


----------



## k4music (Nov 1, 2018)

Just played around with the library and it sounds amazing. Thankyou once again @PulseSetter


----------



## sdBDigital (Nov 1, 2018)

Most excellent!


----------



## KerrySmith (Nov 2, 2018)

So great. Thanks!


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks !!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 2, 2018)

A massive thank you for this. I didn't expect it to be such a massive and high quality library. This is incredibly generous.


----------



## tav.one (Nov 2, 2018)

Thank you so much


----------



## YaniDee (Nov 2, 2018)

Early Christmas! Thank you for this fine gift..


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 2, 2018)

Lode_Runner said:


> A massive thank you for this. I didn't expect it to be such a massive and high quality library. This is incredibly generous.


I know right. Unpacking it took forever then I saw the size. Very generous.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Nov 3, 2018)

A very generous gift. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 3, 2018)

Awesome! Looking forward to this one! Thank you!!!


----------



## AllanH (Nov 3, 2018)

thank you - excellent library.


----------



## ghobii (Nov 4, 2018)

Very nuanced sound design. It's already inspired a new track.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks for this great library and the amazing gesture!


----------



## Nicola74 (Nov 4, 2018)

Wow, great!!


----------



## Leo (Nov 5, 2018)

That is awesome, many thanks!


----------



## Grégory Betton (Nov 5, 2018)

Wow, so generous! (Coupon still working so far).

Let's try to push forward this awesome baby, would we?


----------



## PulseSetter (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks everybody for the awesome feedback!
Here's a review of the library if you haven't downloaded yet and want more info:

https://www.samplelibraryreview.com/the-reviews/first-look-epic-babies-by-pulsesetter-sounds/


----------



## Fleer (Nov 7, 2018)

Thanks indeed.
Only problem: opened an account but didn’t get a password. Nothing in spam folders either. Tried to get a new one by clicking “lost password” but still nothing. Can’t get to my downloads.


----------



## PulseSetter (Nov 7, 2018)

Fleer said:


> Thanks indeed.
> Only problem: opened an account but didn’t get a password. Nothing in spam folders either. Tried to get a new one by clicking “lost password” but still nothing. Can’t get to my downloads.


Hi Fleer, could you try opening the account again?
If that doesn't work please try with another email address. Otherwise PM me and I'll set you up.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 7, 2018)

PulseSetter said:


> Hi Fleer, could you try opening the account again?
> If that doesn't work please try with another email address. Otherwise PM me and I'll set you up.


Thanks for reaching out so swiftly! Must have done something wrong. PM’d you.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 8, 2018)

Solved! Great support from PulseSetter Sound.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 8, 2018)

Fleer said:


> Solved! Great support from PulseSetter Sound.


I’ll second that. Made a previous purchase that should have been discounted. It was only a couple of dollars but they refunded me the difference before I could even send a query.


----------



## PulseSetter (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi everybody,

We are getting some cool tracks from people experimenting with Epic Babies. Here's a track from Gary Gibbons:



Cheers!


----------



## PulseSetter (Nov 20, 2018)

So we got a complaint about the image.






We understand in today's social media and fast pace tech we immediately react without doing research and thus, fake news and other society ailments come about...

Our dystopian, cyberpunk theme (composers use theme's right?) gets us to be as creative as we want and therefore we created "Pulsesetter" which is our main character and we have our comics in our site (main page at the bottom) explaining his world....

but context?

Well.. this video might help explain the context background of cyberpunk and might explain the baby in the jar in addition to our 1hr long contextual video.
But this is shorter and more interesting P


----------



## Leo (Nov 20, 2018)

love the GUI and for my two home epic baby (5&7 y. old) is also fun play with this cyberpunk digital one...


----------



## PulseSetter (Nov 20, 2018)

We are now extending our Epic Babies crazy intro sale to be part of black friday. 

And we have also started the black Friday sales for all our prodcuts.


----------



## PulseSetter (Nov 26, 2018)

This is the last day of our get to know us intro pro price (free)
We want to thank everyone for the positive and overwhelming response.


----------



## James Marshall (Nov 26, 2018)

PulseSetter said:


> So we got a complaint about the image.



I can't believe you exploited a poor innocent baby. You imprisoned it inside a jar for one, and then attached all sorts of contraptions to it just for the purposes of creating an interesting and engaging Kontakt UI.

I mean how dare you!? 

In all seriousness this is one of the coolest VST freebies I've ever recieved, the UI is awesome and not offensive in any way. I'm baffled by that feedback.


----------



## P.N. (Nov 26, 2018)

James Marshall said:


> I can't believe you exploited a poor innocent baby. You imprisoned it inside a jar for one, and then attached all sorts of contraptions to it just for the purposes of creating an interesting and engaging Kontakt UI.



In this day and age, we can be fooled by the so called "image editing software".
People take normal photos, "upload" them to their computers (spectrum, etc), and are able to manipulate them "digitally".
It's quite possible the image is "photoshoped" but further investigation is required.


----------



## PulseSetter (Dec 13, 2018)

More cool stuff people are doing with Epic Babies!


----------



## oliverd (Dec 13, 2018)

PulseSetter said:


> So we got a complaint about the image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is hilarious. Can't believe people are really that sad that they'd complain about it. Don't like the imagery just move on....

By the way, I've downloaded this a while back and I've used it in around 3 cues so far. Its brilliant for really dark and broken percussion lines especially. Some of the loops are also really useful. Hope you flesh this out into a bigger library in the future!


----------



## Morning Coffee (Dec 13, 2018)

Even though it was offered free for a short time, I passed on it, mainly because of the GUI imagery, I guess that makes me one of those sad blokes then.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 13, 2018)

this tool is pretty dope and fun. Got that and their Omni patch Disruptor.. Been fun times @PulseSetter - cheers and happy holidays!


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Jan 22, 2019)

@PulseSetter 
just a late thanks for this!

Incredible what you did via processing out of simple toys.
Though I'm not sure what to do with those so creative sounds (ergo: where to place it compositionwise), it's fun to tweak and play with them.
This is a cool proof of concept for sure. So if anyone (like u) can use the right fx anything could be turned into heavy (rhythmic) gold. 

One question remains:
Is there an option to adjust the arpeggiator and its settings?


----------



## PulseSetter (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi Thomas, 
Glad you liked it. We are working on an update of the GUI with an Arpegiator and aditional presets. 
The patches that have arpeggiator (Bonus sequences) can be edited under the hood under script editor. It wont affect the rest of the script.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Jan 23, 2019)

Hey PulseSetter, 
thanks!
That sounds good. 
I will have a look at script section.


----------

